# ALERT! I'M SORRY BUT ALERT!



## Kadori (May 9, 2020)

MOST ITEMS THAT CAN BE PUT ON A TABLE IN A 1X1 SPACE OR 2X1 CAN BE DUPED!! PLEASE BE AWARE THE VALUE OF THESE ITEMS WILL EVENTUALLY GO DOWN ;0; i just found out today and saw 3 lucky cats being auctioned not too long ago.

Edit: I hope this can reach people who don't know about this yet so they aren't exploited. (unless they know and they want to spend alot for a duped item for some reason) If it has happened to you, I'm very sorry for your loss.
Just please be cautious and safe everyone ;o;
And like the title says I'm sorry that it's on the top of the forum and if it's annoying to see all the time but it's also an alert to spead awareness and hopefully a mod or staff member could make an alert page? i'm not too sure if it exists already or not (sorry staffers for making more work for you if so ;^; .) I don't want to rub anyone the wrong way. (i've been doing that unintentionally lately and I am bothered about it sometimes)
main point is be safe! be alert and cautious.


----------



## Altarium (May 9, 2020)

Nothing I dislike more than these types of channels jumping on the AC train just for the clicks and especially if they do videos like this one. Yay for breaking the economy once again am I right? Hopefully they patch this out soon.

edit: spelling ;_;


----------



## Antonio (May 9, 2020)

These glitches are terrible and hopefully be fixed soon. It's not Nintendo intent for people to duplicate items.


----------



## voltairenism (May 9, 2020)

Yeah this sucks, hopefully it will be patched soon. Also, this glitch can corrupt your save, don't try it just for fun. At least I saw a lot of people alerting about this in discord chats and the value for katanas at nookazon already dropped for 1NMT each.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

God dang it, RIP the NH economy.

Again.


----------



## Khaelis (May 9, 2020)

This has sadly been known for about.. a week and a half? YouTube channels are starting to cover it more, now though. I hope their save files get corrupted for spreading this junk. Tired of the online trading community being ruined by these types of videos.


----------



## tajikey (May 9, 2020)

The beauty of these going public is that Nintendo can find them easier.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2020)

I find it interesting how channels dedicated to AC don't do this stuff by posting major exploits, but randos who never even mentioned it in their channel until recently makes stuff like this.

Reminds me of Pokemon Go and all of the fake people who came out of the woodworks to play.


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

You shouldn't've linked that. You're warning others, yes but you're presenting the steps on how to do it. Abdallah actually shows how to do it.
Please remove the video.


----------



## cheezu (May 9, 2020)

Man, it's AbdallahSmash at it again.
He also did a whole elaborate tutorial on the first cloning glitch.
I actually used to really like him before but he's starting to rub me the wrong way big time since he started playing NH.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

OMG NO! AGAIN???? THE ECONOMY IS GONNA FREAKING DIE NOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 9, 2020)

i hate the duplication glitches, it just completely ruins the economy. at least with TT it's technically just the game but faster, and most of the items that people get through it are obvious in the case that you don't want anything TTed. now no one will be able to trust these kinds of trades until it gets patched, and who knows when that'll be


----------



## seularin (May 9, 2020)

the 'please don't block this, nintendo' ? nintendo has every right to block this. they blocked his other video for a reason!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Man, it's AbdallahSmash at it again.
> He also did a whole elaborate tutorial on the first cloning glitch.
> I actually used to really like him before but he's starting to rub me the wrong way big time since he started playing NH.


ughhh wait has tagback made a video about this?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 9, 2020)

Agree with @Khaelis. This has been known for over a week now, sadly.

I honestly thought about trying to bring it up here to "warn" but worried it may actually get more people trying to do it before it gets patched... It has been all over facebook where people are much more positive and defend the "right to do duplication glitch because it's my game and I can play mY sInGlE PlAyEr GaMe I pAiD fOr HoW i WaNt."


----------



## Khaelis (May 9, 2020)

seularin said:


> the 'please don't block this, nintendo' ? nintendo has every right to block this.



Hey, YouTube's copyright system's pretty awful. Any one of us could be Nintendo... : )

Don't actually, please. Not nice even though he 100% deserves having the video taken down.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Agree with @Khaelis. This has been known for over a week now, sadly.
> 
> I honestly thought about trying to bring it up here to "warn" but worried it may actually get more people trying to do it before it gets patched... It has been all over facebook where people are much more positive and defend the "right to do duplication glitch because it's my game and I can play mY sInGlE PlAyEr GaMe I pAiD fOr HoW i WaNt."


They don't realize how this is hurting the economy, people are also going to get scammed out of this really horribly


----------



## Khaelis (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> ughhh wait has tagback made a video about this?



Far as I know, he hasn't...? But if it trends enough, he probably will. Just how Youtube works.


----------



## soomi (May 9, 2020)

This insane. I wonder if duped items would cause a glitch in the future updates. Like if you accidentally buy one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Far as I know, he hasn't...? But if it trends enough, he probably will. Just how Youtube works.


God I kind of hope not, I respect only tagback because Abdallah is just gonna ruin the economy. Used to like Abdallah but NOPE

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



dindinisawr said:


> This insane. I wonder if duped items would cause a glitch in the future updates. Like if you accidentally buy one


I hope nintendo doesn't punish, many innocent users who accidentally bought dupes would get penalized


----------



## cheezu (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> ughhh wait has tagback made a video about this?


Not sure.
I usually watch TagBlack Island tours and villager hunting streams but Abdallah has been doing a lot of these "questionable" videos.
He's also become so cocky and obnoxious.
I really liked him back when he'd play NL so was looking forward to his content but I'm thinking of unsubbing now.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> They don't realize how this is hurting the economy, people are also going to get scammed out of this really horribly


I just found it ironic that in the first cloning glitch it literally required for you to use multiplayer to do it. But they wanted to yell how it was a single player game so they should be able to use do it... while using multiplayer to do it. At least this time if they use the same argument they won't look quite as stupid.


----------



## Kadori (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> You shouldn't've linked that. You're warning others, yes but you're presenting the steps on how to do it. Abdallah actually shows how to do it.
> Please remove the video.


Sorry! didn't mean to promote! I meant to warn those who don't know ;^; It has been removed! Thank you.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Not sure.
> I usually watch TagBlack Island tours and villager hunting streams but Abdallah has been doing a lot of these "questionable" videos.
> He's also become so cocky and obnoxious.
> I really liked him back when he'd play NL so was looking forward to his content but I'm thinking of unsubbing now.


I already unsubbed he's worthless.

I enjoy watching villager hunting streams

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020

Today I actually had a dream where I did the dupe glitch, I have actually been considering duping just for the bells but I'm too good for that (I think that came out the wrong way, I mean it like I don't have it in me to do the glitch because consequences and the fact that it means I'm okay with duping and stuff.


----------



## solace (May 9, 2020)

These YouTubers only recently jumped on the bandwagon for the views and the clout. They aren't hardcore fans. They don't respect or love the game.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 9, 2020)

dindinisawr said:


> This insane. I wonder if duped items would cause a glitch in the future updates. Like if you accidentally buy one


There as been a lot of wonder on this about the unreleased, time locked wedding day items being in a lot of hacker's hands that they are selling/trading on if Nintendo will do anything about it. At least with those kind of items you KNOW they are not released yet. These though, you couldn't know unless the player told you. I don't see Nintendo doing anything tho.

Though, I can secretly hope for Nintendo to console ban these people who do the duplication glitches or hacking from their servers, though~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> There as been a lot of wonder on this about the unreleased, time locked wedding day items being in a lot of hacker's hands that they are selling/trading on if Nintendo will do anything about it. At least with those kind of items you KNOW they are not released yet. These though, you couldn't know unless the player told you. I don't see Nintendo doing anything tho.
> 
> Though, I can secretly hope for Nintendo to console ban these people who do the duplication glitches or hacking from their servers, though~


for hacking yes but a console ban for duplicating seems too harsh


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2020)

Oh jeez. Turnips being nerfed once again eh? Can't wait until Nintendo patches this.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> for hacking yes but a console ban for duplicating seems too harsh


Nah. If they use the excuse of "you can't cheat in a single player game" or 'i should be able to do what I want because it's a single player game that i paid for" then they can play it in single player and leave the rest of us alone. lol
A warning to the nintendo account's e-mail would be a much more professional approach.
Nintendo wouldn't do either of those things, though, so they'll be fine.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh jeez. Turnips being nerfed once again eh? Can't wait until Nintendo patches this.


What do you mean turnips being nerfed again?


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

Kadori said:


> Sorry! didn't mean to promote! I meant to warn those who don't know ;^; It has been removed! Thank you.


Thank you! Don't need to say sorry! The glitch is also very dangerous as it creates ghost/voided items. It CAN make the room useless (if you dunno how to fix it). He did not place that disclaimer. That is negligent.

This is far more dangerous than the crowns because it WILL affect your save negatively.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 9, 2020)

AbdallahTrash at it again I see.
When will that gorilla disappear.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> What do you mean turnips being nerfed again?


Duping has happened in the beginning of time when New Horizons released. Which meant there was little to no meaning of selling turnips as duping was the way to get bells. Now that it's back, it seems that the same case as before might as well return.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> AbdallahTrash at it again I see.
> When will that gorilla disappear.


best roast i've seen in a while


----------



## terminator (May 9, 2020)

oof almost bought one for 4 mil. no wonder i had so many people messaging me asking me if i wanted 1 after i bid in an auction. thought it was weird.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

terminator said:


> oof almost bought one for 4 mil. no wonder i had so many people messaging me asking me if i wanted 1 after i bid in an auction. thought it was weird.


oh my ripperoni


----------



## elphieluvr (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I hope nintendo doesn't punish, many innocent users who accidentally bought dupes would get penalized



it’s not about punishing anyone. If there is unstable code in the duped items, they are doing you a favor by removing it from your game. They aren’t policing who got which item how, there would likely be a targeted piece of code that finds and removes items created this way if they have a unique piece of code identifying them, which is possible since whatever this glitch works on seems to be massively unstable. It can corrupt your entire save game. For the safety of players’ save data, if they can remove all items created this way in the patch, they probably will.

it will majorly super suck for anyone who unknowingly acquired the item from another player in sale or trade, but it isn’t about punishing them.


----------



## PugLovex (May 9, 2020)

honestly can we just get beetle farming back at this point

it was way more efficient and you literally get double of what you would’ve gotten from tarantula islands, plus some people i know are scared of the tarantulas and scorpions. but cheats just kinda make me frown, but then again i’m not gonna tell them how to play because it’s not my problem


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2020)

This could explain why I've seen an alarmingly rising number of lucky cats being sold/auctioned 

I'm super glad I got my cats through the way it was meant to be in the game


----------



## kylie32123 (May 9, 2020)

i dont mind people wanting to dupe, if they do it, its their choice and doesnt affect me. HOWEVER, this does affect everyone in the big picture because it ruins the game's economy and the value of said items. its disappointing to see this happening because this might actually make it more difficult for people to obtain villagers they want, because people will now being expecting more and the said dupers will have more to offer opposed to people who play the game the normal way.


----------



## Athros (May 9, 2020)

Idc if people dupe their own items which they use for themselves and face the _possible_ consequences on their own game data. Be my guest. But bringing duped into the economy is a *BIG* no no!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 9, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> This could explain why I've seen an alarmingly rising number of lucky cats being sold/auctioned
> 
> I'm super glad I got my cats through the way it was meant to be in the game



yeeeah i saw that this morning and was suspicious, but since I haven’t actually watched any of the instructions on how the glitch works I thought it only worked on 2x1 items so I assumed it was just coincidence. Not so sure now.


----------



## Larimar (May 9, 2020)

I dont know anything about this youtuber other than his Yokai watch content but I think insulting him over this video over a video game, where he explicitly stated in the beginning that hes NOT promoting wrecking the economy, isnt very fair. Of course you still got the issue of bringing more exposure to it, thus more people are likely to do it, which I understand people being upset at :O not saying you're not allowed to dislike him, but people are calling him "not a true ac fan" or whatever and I dont think theres any excuse for that.

idk, personally as someone who's fascinated with glitches, especially in speedruns, I think the documentation of this stuff is warranted at least. It's a very interesting look into the game development and evolution. I wouldnt be surprised if a year or two from now someone makes a large video documenting all these hiccups the game faced during its main run.

Could people wait until the glitch is patched before making it largely public? I can get behind that arguement. But at the same time, without the large exposure, it could take Nintendo longer to notice and patch it.


----------



## shasha (May 9, 2020)

Just saw someone selling lucky cats and katanas for 1 nmt in the tbt discord... I called them out and they basically admitted to having the glitched items. Egh all these glitches do ruin the economy for everyone, thought things were looking up with nmt hype calming down


----------



## Khaelis (May 9, 2020)

Larimar said:


> I dont know anything about this youtuber other than his Yokai watch content but I think insulting him over this video over a video game, where he explicitly stated in the beginning that hes NOT promoting wrecking the economy, isnt very fair. Of course you still got the issue of bringing more exposure to it, thus more people are likely to do it, which I understand people being upset at :O not saying you're not allowed to dislike him, but people are calling him "not a true ac fan" or whatever and I dont think theres any excuse for that.
> 
> idk, personally as someone who's fascinated with glitches, especially in speedruns, I think the documentation of this stuff is warranted at least. It's a very interesting look into the game development and evolution. I wouldnt be surprised if a year or two from now someone makes a large video documenting all these hiccups the game faced during its main run.
> 
> Could people wait until the glitch is patched before making it largely public? I can get behind that arguement. But at the same time, without the large exposure, it could take Nintendo longer to notice and patch it.



He doesn't mean any of it, though. He just wants views. If he cared about wrecking the economy, he'd never upload the methods. He's going to get a bit of flack, period.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Larimar said:


> I dont know anything about this youtuber other than his Yokai watch content but I think insulting him over this video over a video game, where he explicitly stated in the beginning that hes NOT promoting wrecking the economy, isnt very fair. Of course you still got the issue of bringing more exposure to it, thus more people are likely to do it, which I understand people being upset at :O not saying you're not allowed to dislike him, but people are calling him "not a true ac fan" or whatever and I dont think theres any excuse for that.
> 
> idk, personally as someone who's fascinated with glitches, especially in speedruns, I think the documentation of this stuff is warranted at least. It's a very interesting look into the game development and evolution. I wouldnt be surprised if a year or two from now someone makes a large video documenting all these hiccups the game faced during its main run.
> 
> Could people wait until the glitch is patched before making it largely public? I can get behind that arguement. But at the same time, without the large exposure, it could take Nintendo longer to notice and patch it.


making a video that helps wreck an economy and saying that this isn't to wreck the economy doesn't justify it.

If a robber makes a video on how to rob a bank saying this isn't to rob the bank it doesn't justify teaching people how to rob the bank

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



Khaelis said:


> He doesn't mean any of it, though. He just wants views. If he cared about wrecking the economy, he'd never upload the methods. He's going to get a bit of flack, period.


----------



## -Zora- (May 9, 2020)

terminator said:


> oof almost bought one for 4 mil. no wonder i had so many people messaging me asking me if i wanted 1 after i bid in an auction. thought it was weird.


Wait after that same auction someone messaged me selling one and I bought it


----------



## Jared:3 (May 9, 2020)

Oh my this is really concerning, everyone always has to find a way to ruin the economy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> Wait after that same auction someone messaged me selling one and I bought it


!!!!!!!

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



Jared:3 said:


> Oh my this is really concerning, everyone always has to find a way to ruin the economy


Tbh it won't be long after this is patched that ANOTHER glitch will be found


----------



## terminator (May 9, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> Wait after that same auction someone messaged me selling one and I bought it


how much did you pay for the possible glitch? :c


----------



## -Zora- (May 9, 2020)

terminator said:


> how much did you pay for the possible glitch? :c


3 million bells


----------



## Misuzurin (May 9, 2020)

Hm well to be fair. I only learned about this from this post. Can't wait until the summer and I can catch beetles all night like a scrub again. XD Then I will finally be rich!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 9, 2020)

terminator said:


> oof almost bought one for 4 mil. no wonder i had so many people messaging me asking me if i wanted 1 after i bid in an auction. thought it was weird.





-Zora- said:


> Wait after that same auction someone messaged me selling one and I bought it


Was it on this forum? Because honestly, you both should alert staff to all the users that messaged you. 
There is a policy that duplicated items are not to be sold/traded here on the forum so if there was a fair number of people message you there is a possibility one of them may have gotten the items through the duplication glitch... thus, staff needs to be made aware so they can look into their activity. Obviously, they aren't going to be warning or ban hammering innocent people.


----------



## Romaki (May 9, 2020)

Can't wait for Nintendo to fix it by nerfing spawn rates again. But seriously though, can't Nintendo get rid of a duplicate bug for like a month?   This must be the third time, yet no one is punished (they shouldn't, not by the devs) and no one is rewarded for not doing it. At this rate they might as well just add a duplicate mechanic to the game.


----------



## Red Cat (May 9, 2020)

Larimar said:


> I dont know anything about this youtuber other than his Yokai watch content but I think insulting him over this video over a video game, where he explicitly stated in the beginning that hes NOT promoting wrecking the economy, isnt very fair. Of course you still got the issue of bringing more exposure to it, thus more people are likely to do it, which I understand people being upset at :O not saying you're not allowed to dislike him, but people are calling him "not a true ac fan" or whatever and I dont think theres any excuse for that.
> 
> idk, personally as someone who's fascinated with glitches, especially in speedruns, I think the documentation of this stuff is warranted at least. It's a very interesting look into the game development and evolution. I wouldnt be surprised if a year or two from now someone makes a large video documenting all these hiccups the game faced during its main run.
> 
> Could people wait until the glitch is patched before making it largely public? I can get behind that arguement. But at the same time, without the large exposure, it could take Nintendo longer to notice and patch it.


I agree. If the person who discovered this glitch wanted to be nefarious, they would just keep it a secret and continue to exploit it themselves without telling anyone else. The people who make videos about this stuff do it because they want to share their knowledge with others who want to use it. It may affect the "economy", but not everyone wants to be a part of the economy and it's not the responsibility of people who discover these glitches to keep them secret to protect the economy. Nintendo will patch this out eventually, but people should stop trying to police other players on this until then because it really is just a video game.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> i dont mind people wanting to dupe, if they do it, its their choice and doesnt affect me. HOWEVER, this does affect everyone in the big picture because it ruins the game's economy and the value of said items. its disappointing to see this happening because this might actually make it more difficult for people to obtain villagers they want, because people will now being expecting more and the said dupers will have more to offer opposed to people who play the game the normal way.


Honestly, if people dupe, they should keep the items for themselves (or sell them to Nooks) and not try to profit off of other players! 
I don't mind people wanting to dupe either, I mind people trying to profit off of non-suspecting players! It's good to let people know not to purchase those items right now and those who dupe should just keep the items for themselves or like I said, sell them to the Nooks Cranny!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 9, 2020)

How am I going to get back to owning 20,000 TBT now? I plan on making in-game Bells naturally just for sale. If this doesn’t get patched, I will never become a rich member again.


----------



## -Zora- (May 9, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Was it on this forum? Because honestly, you both should alert staff to all the users that messaged you.
> There is a policy that duplicated items are not to be sold/traded here on the forum so if there was a fair number of people message you there is a possibility one of them may have gotten the items through the duplication glitch... thus, staff needs to be made aware so they can look into their activity. Obviously, they aren't going to be warning or ban hammering innocent people.


Yeah it was, I messaged the person again asking them if it was duped and they said they got it from gulliver and they time travel but I mean how sure can I be


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

Larimar said:


> I dont know anything about this youtuber other than his Yokai watch content but I think insulting him over this video over a video game, where he explicitly stated in the beginning that hes NOT promoting wrecking the economy, isnt very fair. Of course you still got the issue of bringing more exposure to it, thus more people are likely to do it, which I understand people being upset at :O not saying you're not allowed to dislike him, but people are calling him "not a true ac fan" or whatever and I dont think theres any excuse for that.



I have to agree. It's well-documented that publishing exploits puts a lot of pressure on companies to fix those issues in a timely manner. It's a bit different here, because the vast majority of the Animal Crossing playerbase is casual (by the very nature of AC).

I don't think I'm necessarily opposed to people publishing information about duplication glitches; at the very least, it's preferable to people slowly wrecking the economy / people's save files / whatever negative effects of the glitch are. Hopefully this gets patched quickly and things can return to normal.


----------



## solace (May 9, 2020)

Misuzurin said:


> Hm well to be fair. I only learned about this from this post. Can't wait until the summer and I can catch beetles all night like a scrub again. XD Then I will finally be rich!


This! I miss going to Tortimer's island and catching bugs/fish! I spent many hours with a friend doing this and when I reflect on ACNL, the moments on the island were the most precious to me. And not because of the money, it was the bonding that occurred and the community of friends that were very much enjoying the game and economy back then!


----------



## Larimar (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> making a video that helps wreck an economy and saying that this isn't to wreck the economy doesn't justify it.
> 
> If a robber makes a video on how to rob a bank saying this isn't to rob the bank it doesn't justify teaching people how to rob the bank
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020


Oh I dont neccesarily doubt what you and khaelis said, of course he did it for views. But at risk of sounding like That Person I'm going to say that this is a video game, and is nowhere comparable to a bank heist tutorial. I truly do feel bad for the game community economy though, and I hope this doesnt hurt it much worse than before.

and going off of how nintendo apparently removed his last dupe glitch video the day after is came out, they're probably going to be on top of this and fix the glitch sooner than if he didnt make the video :O I agree he probably shouldn't have released the video when he did, but who knows how down-low people were trying to keep this glitch and how long it would take to gain enough attention to warrant a patch


----------



## Altarium (May 9, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I agree. If the person who discovered this glitch wanted to be nefarious, they would just keep it a secret and continue to exploit it themselves without telling anyone else. The people who make videos about this stuff do it because they want to share their knowledge with others who want to use it. It may affect the "economy", but not everyone wants to be a part of the economy and it's not the responsibility of people who discover these glitches to keep them secret to protect the economy. Nintendo will patch this out eventually, but people should stop trying to police other players on this until then because it really is just a video game.


Except... this exploit can potentially corrupt your save file and cause other game-breaking glitches. And I see no disclaimers on the video. It is kinda nefarious to share it imo.


----------



## terminator (May 9, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Was it on this forum? Because honestly, you both should alert staff to all the users that messaged you.
> There is a policy that duplicated items are not to be sold/traded here on the forum so if there was a fair number of people message you there is a possibility one of them may have gotten the items through the duplication glitch... thus, staff needs to be made aware so they can look into their activity. Obviously, they aren't going to be warning or ban hammering innocent people.


i mean it was on this forum, but it could've just been someone wanting to make a sale on an item they had lying around, and they saw a high bid that didn't win in an auction. its suspicious with the duping thats been going on, but i don't have any proof it was a dup.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Larimar said:


> Oh I dont neccesarily doubt what you and khaelis said, of course he did it for views. But at risk of sounding like That Person I'm going to say that this is a video game, and is nowhere comparable to a bank heist tutorial. I truly do feel bad for the game community economy though, and I hope this doesnt hurt it much worse than before.
> 
> and going off of how nintendo apparently removed his last dupe glitch video the day after is came out, they're probably going to be on top of this and fix the glitch sooner than if he didnt make the video :O I agree he probably shouldn't have released the video when he did, but who knows how down-low people were trying to keep this glitch and how long it would take to gain enough attention to warrant a patch


True, bank heist was just a silly example though, but I do agree


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

solace said:


> This! I miss going to Tortimer's island and catching bugs/fish! I spent many hours with a friend doing this and when I reflect on ACNL, the moments on the island were the most precious to me. And not because of the money, it was the bonding that occurred and the community of friends that were very much enjoying the game and economy back then!


Agreed! I hope they bring back some actual fun multiplayer things! I miss being able to play mini games with random people haha, I feel like New Horizons focus on multiplayer is...lacking, lol


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 9, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> honestly can we just get beetle farming back at this point
> 
> it was way more efficient and you literally get double of what you would’ve gotten from tarantula islands, plus some people i know are scared of the tarantulas and scorpions. but cheats just kinda make me frown, but then again i’m not gonna tell them how to play because it’s not my problem


this is why the economy is so screwed tbh when NL released in the summer it was super easy to make bells beetle farming and catching sharks. theres not a lot of high bells creatures in the spring and they’re all kinda rare


----------



## terminator (May 9, 2020)

i miss just relaxing and catching bugs while watching something on netflix.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

terminator said:


> i mean it was on this forum, but it could've just been someone wanting to make a sale on an item they had lying around, and they saw a high bid that didn't win in an auction. its suspicious with the duping thats been going on, but i don't have any proof it was a dup.


I would still report it all the same. The staff took action against people who were using dupe-based pricing to rake in money, so it's not unlikely that they would take a similar stance now.


----------



## Larimar (May 9, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Except... this exploit can potentially corrupt your save file and cause other game-breaking glitches. And I see no disclaimers on the video. It is kinda nefarious to share it imo.


He actually does mention it can harm your save, and if you think you've broken anything to try to turn off the game before it auto-saves :O


----------



## PugLovex (May 9, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> this is why the economy is so screwed tbh when NL released in the summer it was super easy to make bells beetle farming and catching sharks. theres not a lot of high bells creatures in the spring and they’re all kinda rare


one of my friends was playing in the southern hemisphere at night so i decided to go to their town to do some rare beetle farming and let me tell you, the 2 hours i was there, not 1 spawned, not even a goliath. i was so disappointed, perhaps they’ll increase spawn rate at some point?


----------



## Misuzurin (May 9, 2020)

I hope they bring back Tortimer Island. If everyone can have fun with the games and collect sets or harvest beetles and sharks it will bring us back together again. Plus people would be less inclined to exploiting if they could farm stuff like that. This glitch you can get 1 million in a few minutes. Catching bugs and sharks was more time consuming and but at least it was a little fun.


----------



## Altarium (May 9, 2020)

Larimar said:


> He actually does mention it can harm your save, and if you think you've broken anything to try to turn off the game before it auto-saves :O


Well my bad then, didn't bother watching it fully.


----------



## Red Cat (May 9, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Except... this exploit can potentially corrupt your save file and cause other game-breaking glitches. And I see no disclaimers on the video. It is kinda nefarious to share it imo.


I don't know enough about this specific glitch to know if there's documented evidence of that or not, but I find it ironic that most people here are shaking their fists in the air hoping that people who use this glitch or buy duped items get their save files corrupted instead of caring about other people and trying to spread the PSA that this glitch can damage your game. That's a much more compelling argument to get me to not try this glitch than for someone to yell at me calling me a cheater if I were to use this glitch.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> this is why the economy is so screwed tbh when NL released in the summer it was super easy to make bells beetle farming and catching sharks. theres not a lot of high bells creatures in the spring and they’re all kinda rare


Stalk market is the new beetle farming, and I think you actually make more off of stalk market than you do with beetle farming. That being said, you have to wait in long lines, pay entry fees, and all that (not so) good stuff. I do wish beetle farming was brought back though.


----------



## DinoTown (May 9, 2020)

Luckily the mods on TBT are aware of this already - I made a thread like this when I found out, and the mods closed it with a final message that they were keeping an eye on individual sales and sellers for the time being, which is good.

What I didn't know, however, was that it worked for any tabletop item, even 1x1, I thought it was limited to 2x1s only. I wanted to test the glitch when I found it out to see if it was true but I couldn't find myself any 2x1 items that fit on the 2x1 surfaces I owned. (Side note: sea bass don't fit on low tables apparently) So I never ended up trying the glitch - good thing too, in the thread I made, someone mentioned that attempting this dupe has the chance to break your game and essentially corrupt the spot you duped into, you can't put anything down, move anything into it, etc, like something's already there when there isn't.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Luckily the mods on TBT are aware of this already - I made a thread like this when I found out, and the mods closed it with a final message that they were keeping an eye on individual sales and sellers for the time being, which is good.
> 
> What I didn't know, however, was that it worked for any tabletop item, even 1x1, I thought it was limited to 2x1s only. I wanted to test the glitch when I found it out to see if it was true but I couldn't find myself any 2x1 items that fit on the 2x1 surfaces I owned. (Side note: sea bass don't fit on low tables apparently) So I never ended up trying the glitch - good thing too, in the thread I made, someone mentioned that attempting this dupe has the chance to break your game and essentially corrupt the spot you duped into, you can't put anything down, move anything into it, etc, like something's already there when there isn't.


I actually kinda want to try this out and then quickly close the game, will actually try it but only for the purpose of testing

wish me luck at not dying


----------



## Larimar (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> True, bank heist was just a silly example though, but I do agree


Yeah, I still got where you were coming from! It's just hard to draw comparisons like that with video games without exaggerating how non-serious it actually is. I do wish the best for the community economy and that this gets patched swiftly now that it's in broader daylight


----------



## mayortiffany (May 9, 2020)

I personally hope that other big AC:NH streamers, YouTubers, whatever do bring attention to the glitch and warn their viewers that it exists and it is potentially game-breaking. They would not have to mention the mechanics of how it's done or link people to that, simply mention what items it affects, underline how it could be game-breaking, and tell people to be safe on the trading market.

At this point, I'm pretty sure Nintendo is aware of it - if I remember correctly, I came across a Polygon article discussing it and they are quite well known - but it can't hurt to inform more community members who may not know about this glitch and be super excited to get all those new cheap katanas and lucky cats.


----------



## DinoTown (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I actually kinda want to try this out and then quickly close the game, will actually try it but only for the purpose of testing
> 
> wish me luck at not dying


good luck.
like seriously, good luck. If you mess up and need to restart, don't hesitate to ask me for all the fruits lol


----------



## celesludenberg (May 9, 2020)

I have tested it to see if it worked but I don’t think it’s worth trying if it can corrupt your save. I am now nervous that it may have messed with mine because I am paranoid like that. I don’t want to get banned or something by Nintendo either.


----------



## Amissapanda (May 9, 2020)

...The fact that there's such an overwhelmingly positive response to the video on said video itself really makes me feel like the economy is double-doomed.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> good luck.
> like seriously, good luck. If you mess up and need to restart, don't hesitate to ask me for all the fruits lol


okay so my coward butt doesn't have any 2x1 items (yay i get to postpone this until I find one) I attempted with a 1x1 item, didn't work, I still exited the heck out tho


----------



## Noctis (May 9, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Man, it's AbdallahSmash at it again.
> He also did a whole elaborate tutorial on the first cloning glitch.
> I actually used to really like him before but he's starting to rub me the wrong way big time since he started playing NH.


same here. he's just been getting on my nerves now. guess fame really gets you in the head.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 9, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> one of my friends was playing in the southern hemisphere at night so i decided to go to their town to do some rare beetle farming and let me tell you, the 2 hours i was there, not 1 spawned, not even a goliath. i was so disappointed, perhaps they’ll increase spawn rate at some point?


what?? thats really awful to hear! it makes no sense why they would nerf the spawn rate. maybe its different for dodo islands? rip to my primary source of income


----------



## nammie (May 9, 2020)

yea I was wondering why I suddenly saw ppl (on other sites) suddenly selling like 10 lucky cats at once... and then a bunch of lucky cat auctions popped up here too  hope everyone is aware of this, bc the value of the lucky cat and katana is only around 1nmt now.


----------



## Red Cat (May 9, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> ...The fact that there's such an overwhelmingly positive response to the video on said video itself really makes me feel like the economy is double-doomed.


A lot of people respond positively to tricks to acquire more bells, items, etc. because for most people more is better. If people are duping lucky cats or whatever, it makes it easier for me and everyone else to buy them. I understand it hurts sellers, but those sellers also get to buy things for cheaper prices, so it's not a total disaster for sellers. In my opinion, the more wealth to spread around the merrier, even if it hurts some people a little at the margins.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> A lot of people respond positively to tricks to acquire more bells, items, etc. because for most people more is better. If people are duping lucky cats or whatever, it makes it easier for me and everyone else to buy them. I understand it hurts sellers, but those sellers also get to buy things for cheaper prices, so it's not a total disaster for sellers. In my opinion, the more wealth to spread around the merrier, even if it hurts some people a little at the margins.


Yes but then that causes cheaters to have more money so people that play the game normally can't afford to bid in auctions


----------



## Amissapanda (May 9, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> A lot of people respond positively to tricks to acquire more bells, items, etc. because for most people more is better. If people are duping lucky cats or whatever, it makes it easier for me and everyone else to buy them. I understand it hurts sellers, but those sellers also get to buy things for cheaper prices, so it's not a total disaster for sellers. In my opinion, the more wealth to spread around the merrier, even if it hurts some people a little at the margins.



...I'm sorry, but I just can't celebrate people using exploits and glitches like this. Clearly these aren't legit 'tricks' if Nintendo already patched the first one out.


----------



## virtualpet (May 9, 2020)

Honestly I don't bank too much on the AC economy and I don't get people clutching their pearls over a video game economy? I actually do really enjoy glitches and although I buy/sell items online sometimes my immediate thought was just fascination and interest in the technical side of it, and I didn't really think "ohoho yes time to destroy the virtual economy". I'll probably do it because glitches are a fun part of video games for me. 

I certainly wouldn't think ill of anyone who preforms it, this type of stuff is fascinating for a lot of people and if someone wants to sell items in their own game, hey what's stopping you. I don't really understand why people are saying a YouTuber is bad for posting a glitch, like I follow video game glitch news pretty closely and it's not like they're being posted maliciously? It's honestly the same as people posting about video game mechanics just highlighting something that wasn't intentional.  It's not like this is the only glitch recently recorded either. I've seen about two different ways to get out of bounds in the game discovered in the past week or two. 

I also really don't mind YouTubers documenting this since with games that get patched sometimes it's nice to have it recorded. 

I do find it really, really funny though that some people are treating it like the man just caused a real life stock market crash for posting a glitch video. Hell if the issue was "how dare this person show exploits in video games", you'd think there'd be a ruckus in this community over time travel exploits too.


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2020)

I bought a lucky cat from someone. If it happened to be a duped one without my knowing would I potentially lose it in an game update if this was patched or would it be potentially game breaking? I really wanna keep it! I spent all I had to get it, I'm kinda broke in this game.


----------



## PugLovex (May 9, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> what?? thats really awful to hear! it makes no sense why they would nerf the spawn rate. maybe its different for dodo islands? rip to my primary source of income


ahah same! i would make about 2 mil a week from that method in new leaf, i hope i’ll still be able to do the same. perhaps tortimer island can make a comeback for that specifically?


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> Honestly I don't bank too much on the AC economy and I don't get people clutching their pearls over a video game economy? I actually do really enjoy glitches and although I buy/sell items online sometimes my immediate thought was just fascination and interest in the technical side of it, and I didn't really think "ohoho yes time to destroy the virtual economy". I'll probably do it because glitches are a fun part of video games for me.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't think ill of anyone who preforms it, this type of stuff is fascinating for a lot of people and if someone wants to sell items in their own game, hey what's stopping you. I don't really understand why people are saying a YouTuber is bad for posting a glitch, like I follow video game glitch news pretty closely and it's not like they're being posted maliciously? It's honestly the same as people posting about video game mechanics just highlighting something that wasn't intentional.  It's not like this is the only glitch recently recorded either. I've seen about two different ways to get out of bounds in the game discovered in the past week or two.
> 
> ...



It's not just the economy. The youtuber did *NOT* post a disclaimer that if this is done poorly, this could cause irreparable damage to your save files. Ghosted items do not just "disappear" if you put them in the storage. The game often do not recognize several invisible ghosted items but it's obvious when you are unable to put things on top of tables anymore but if you fail to retrieve the "ghost" items (like don't know how to make them "appear"/make the game recognize it), it could potentially cause data corruption. Unlike the crowns that it's in a 1x1 controlled area, this isn't. It can actually affect several areas since the items are larger this time.

He actually says it's ok and won't damage the saves but that's just irresponsible. Some people do glitches out of greed but then cry if their save is compromised.

On the bright side, overexposing this can hasten the hotfix. It's still distasteful though. I would rather not suffer in NMT hell any longer.


----------



## trashpedia (May 9, 2020)

Personally I don’t go near the ACNH economy often because of the many horror stories I’ve heard so I kinda avoid it if I can. I don’t watch any big ACNH youtubers because imo I find them all rlly obnoxious and annoying.

However, I do think that glitch is kinda sketchy for the fact that it can corrupt your save file or create weird unselect able ghost objects that can mess up your house. There was no disclaimer so that makes it a big red flag for me imho.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Personally I don’t go near the ACNH economy often because of the many horror stories I’ve heard so I kinda avoid it if I can. I don’t watch any big ACNH youtubers because imo I find them all rlly obnoxious and annoying.
> 
> However, I do think that glitch is kinda sketchy for the fact that it can corrupt your save file or create weird ghost objects that can mess up your house. There was no disclaimer so that makes it a big flag for me imho.


wdym "horror stories" by that you mean scams right?


----------



## trashpedia (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wdym "horror stories" by that you mean scams right?



Yeah >•> I know by and large the community isn’t like that but if I can save myself from the trouble, I would. Also I feel like I’ll get most of the DIY items over time so it’s not a big deal for me, but I do understand if it’s just trading for stuff like NMT items or just basic cataloging for furniture.


----------



## solace (May 9, 2020)

TBH: After reading and  watching this dupe, IMO, it's not worth it. I remember when someone posted a dupe method for ACNL, where you needed 2 3DS and basically drops bags of bells and dupe them.

This one just seems tedious compared to the ACNL dupe. Relax. The game just came out. Enjoy it! It's not like we have Gracie's to splurge on clothing or multiple islands that need upgrading.

I just don't get it. If you have a group of close-knit friends in the community, you will get by easily! I am in a sub group right now, and the community is helping each other vastly and have each other covered in multiple areas!


----------



## virtualpet (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> It's not just the economy. The youtuber did *NOT* post a disclaimer that if this is done poorly, this could cause irreparable damage to your save files. Ghosted items do not just "disappear" if you put them in the storage. The game often do not recognize several invisible ghosted items but it's obvious when you are unable to put things on top of tables anymore but if you fail to retrieve the "ghost" items (like don't know how to make them "appear"/make the game recognize it), it could potentially cause data corruption. Unlike the crowns that it's in a 1x1 controlled area, this isn't. It can actually affect several areas since the items are larger this time.
> 
> He actually says it's ok and won't damage the saves but that's just irresponsible. Some people do glitches out of greed but then cry if their save is compromised.
> 
> On the bright side, overexposing this can hasten the hotfix. It's still distasteful though. I would rather not suffer in NMT hell any longer.



Ah yeah that's true, I didn't see so much of that when I was scrolling through though I mostly saw people screaming about the economy. It's irresponsible, but honestly it's not too unheard of for YouTubers to not include a disclaimer to to just not realize the effects, especially if the glitch is newly discovered. Generally it's a good idea to always research the glitch beforehand and to not do them right away. Although I'm researching now and looking into people who are probably more involved and know more about it, I'm honestly planning on doing so with the idea of just making a "cursed room". 

I'm not going to laugh at anyone who's save file is compromised though, that's just mean . Especially if it's because they didn't know any better.


----------



## DinoTown (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> okay so my coward butt doesn't have any 2x1 items (yay i get to postpone this until I find one) I attempted with a 1x1 item, didn't work, I still exited the heck out tho


well that's something i guess. if it doesn't actually work on 1x1 items that good news, because if it did then so so SO many items could be potentially duped and causee a bug in the game if you buy one. Like to the point of 'maybe don't trade for anything' for a while level of many items


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> well that's something i guess. if it doesn't actually work on 1x1 items that good news, because if it did then so so SO many items could be potentially duped and causee a bug in the game if you buy one. Like to the point of 'maybe don't trade for anything' for a while level of many items


well fam tbt is useless now cri


----------



## DinoTown (May 9, 2020)

Petey Piranha said:


> I bought a lucky cat from someone. If it happened to be a duped one without my knowing would I potentially lose it in an game update if this was patched or would it be potentially game breaking? I really wanna keep it! I spent all I had to get it, I'm kinda broke in this game.


I think you will be able to keep it - you should be more worried about the item itself being glitched and hope the next patch (which presumably will fix this dupe glitch) will ensure it isn't glitched. I've not seen any reports about glitches from the duped items themselves but that's probably because the majority of people I know have been aware and and not bought anything potentially duped


----------



## Chachamaru (May 9, 2020)

Economy been bad. But yeah this obviously wont help.


----------



## MrPolarBear (May 9, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> ...
> I do find it really, really funny though that some people are treating it like the man just caused a real life stock market crash for posting a glitch video. Hell if the issue was "how dare this person show exploits in video games", you'd think there'd be a ruckus in this community over time travel exploits too.



IMHO there are a lot of kitchen utensils in the ACNH kitchen that called each other "colourful" names, and failed to look at the reflection on that silver double door refrigerator.  One would also think that with the words like "glitch" and "exploit" implicitly carry the notation "do this at your own risk" when it comes to videos and whatnot.

Nintendo will patch any bugs that is affecting normal game play, e.g. the Bunny Day ballon fiasco took under 48 hours to resolve.  Time traveling related plot glitches, new villagers keeping old house exterior... not so much of an high priority issue as that is not "normal" game play.  If the dup items affects the creators, I would assume Nintendo will not be in a hurry to fix either, but if the dup item affects innocent players who got it as trade, then Nintendo may act more expeditiously.


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> Ah yeah that's true, I didn't see so much of that when I was scrolling through though I mostly saw people screaming about the economy. It's irresponsible, but honestly it's not too unheard of for YouTubers to not include a disclaimer to to just not realize the effects, especially if the glitch is newly discovered. Generally it's a good idea to always research the glitch beforehand and to not do them right away. Although I'm researching now and looking into people who are probably more involved and know more about it, I'm honestly planning on doing so with the idea of just making a "cursed room".
> 
> I'm not going to laugh at anyone who's save file is compromised though, that's just mean . Especially if it's because they didn't know any better.


Indeed. A research is a must if you do exploits and glitches (esp. if it's as risky as this or the multiplayer bug right now). I don't do exploits but I do value protection for my customers and for myself so I research any risks and glitches to warn them if we trade. I'm mainly a trader in AC since New Leaf but I've been doing research as well on increasing safety for trading since I don't want to lose potential trading partners.

I'm not gonna laugh at them but they deserve to be criticized for being tempted with this, yes, it's inevitable but it's called a "_glitch_" for a reason. It's a double-edged sword. While, yes, you may benefit from it but consequences are there as well.

If you're willing to do exploits/glitches, you must be prepared for it's future consequences. Whether if it's a nerf, deletion of items or save data corruption.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

MrPolarBear said:


> IMHO there are a lot of kitchen utensils in the ACNH kitchen that called each other "colourful" names, and failed to look at the reflection on that silver double door refrigerator.  One would also think that with the words like "glitch" and "exploit" implicitly carry the notation "do this at your own risk" when it comes to videos and whatnot.
> 
> Nintendo will patch any bugs that is affecting normal game play, e.g. the Bunny Day ballon fiasco took under 48 hours to resolve.  Time traveling related plot glitches, new villagers keeping old house exterior... not so much of an high priority issue as that is not "normal" game play.  If the dup items affects the creators, I would assume Nintendo will not be in a hurry to fix either, but if the dup item affects innocent players who got it as trade, then Nintendo may act more expeditiously.


that first paragraph hurts my brain even though I understand it


----------



## Katie1313 (May 9, 2020)

While I have never duped and don't plan to, I honestly don't see the problem with this. It's an exploit, yes, but I wouldn't say it's fundamentally wrong. One of the great things about Animal Crossing is that you can play how you want to. If you're into exploiting glitches, great, more for you. And if you're not? That's fine, you don't have to be a part of this. While the economy might be breaking because of this, there's also people who have genuinely wanted these items for a long time but haven't been able to get them on their own who are now able to with the help of others who don't mind duping. There are plenty of ways to make bells or NMTs or other things through the game. Not to mention duping doesn't work with every type of item. 

And with all glitches, it's do at your own risk. But you should certainly never wish a corrupted save file on anyone...


----------



## maddong (May 9, 2020)

ahh i heard abt this glitch right after i dropped 40nmt on a lucky cat that i found out after was duped....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

maddong said:


> ahh i heard abt this glitch right after i dropped 40nmt on a lucky cat that i found out after was duped....


how'd you find out


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2020)

solace said:


> TBH: After reading and  watching this dupe, IMO, it's not worth it. I remember when someone posted a dupe method for ACNL, where you needed 2 3DS and basically drops bags of bells and dupe them.
> 
> This one just seems tedious compared to the ACNL dupe. Relax. The game just came out. Enjoy it! It's not like we have Gracie's to splurge on clothing or multiple islands that need upgrading.
> 
> I just don't get it. If you have a group of close-knit friends in the community, you will get by easily! I am in a sub group right now, and the community is helping each other vastly and have each other covered in multiple areas!



Gaming Chanels weren't that big back in 2013, so today it's pretty clear that this kind of things will get more notice, and also a lot of people bought this game, I truly believe as a novelty and eventually will move on. So that is way a lot of people are happy about this, because they don't care for the game in the long run.


----------



## maddong (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> how'd you find out


it was over discord, so i checked the persons post history and they were selling lucky cats every 10 min!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

maddong said:


> it was over discord, so i checked the persons post history and they were selling lucky cats every 10 min!


oh no ripperoni


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2020)

Katie1313 said:


> While I have never duped and don't plan to, I honestly don't see the problem with this. It's an exploit, yes, but I wouldn't say it's fundamentally wrong. One of the great things about Animal Crossing is that you can play how you want to. If you're into exploiting glitches, great, more for you. And if you're not? That's fine, you don't have to be a part of this. While the economy might be breaking because of this, there's also people who have genuinely wanted these items for a long time but haven't been able to get them on their own who are now able to with the help of others who don't mind duping. There are plenty of ways to make bells or NMTs or other things through the game. Not to mention duping doesn't work with every type of item.
> 
> And with all glitches, it's do at your own risk. But you should certainly never wish a corrupted save file on anyone...



I will have to disagree, 2 months is not really a long time in animal crossing, and the effects on the economy will be really bad for all, we will start trading with tv screens. 1 NMT? sure, 3 flat screens, or in reverse I have 200 katanas so 1 NMT each.

How would you feel if you finally found a katana to trade after days or months of playing, only to discover, it's worthless.


----------



## Katie1313 (May 9, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> I will have to disagree, 2 months is not really a long time in animal crossing, and the effects on the economy will be really bad for all, we will start trading with tv screens. 1 NMT? sure, 3 flat screens, or in reverse I have 200 katanas so 1 NMT each.


Okay, it's not going to get that bad. You could dupe literally anything in New Leaf, and people still traded with bells - and on this forum, TBT.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Katie1313 said:


> Okay, it's not going to get that bad. You could dupe literally anything in New Leaf, and people still traded with bells - and on this forum, TBT.


wdym you could dupe things in nl?


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wdym you could dupe things in nl?


The dupe glitch existed in NL. Nintendo never patched it.


----------



## Katie1313 (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wdym you could dupe things in nl?


If you look at the post solace made (that Teddy345 recently quoted) duping was a thing back in New Leaf as well. It required either two people or two 3DSes. While you could argue it was harder to dupe then, a lot of people still duped. And this method in NH is arguably slower, and more likely to be patched out soon.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2020)

Katie1313 said:


> Okay, it's not going to get that bad. You could dupe literally anything in New Leaf, and people still traded with bells - and on this forum, TBT.


You have a good point, but trades were made easier on NH, I remember the first days the game came out, people were trading 50+ crowns for items or DIY. They even had to ban crowns from being trade. I hope it doesn't get to that, but this in my opinion is worse than the first glitch.


----------



## solace (May 9, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Gaming Chanels weren't that big back in 2013, so today it's pretty clear that this kind of things will get more notice, and also a lot of people bought this game, I truly believe as a novelty and eventually will move on. So that is way a lot of people are happy about this, because they don't care for the game in the long run.


Exactly, my thoughts! I have said in pasts posts during in March that this game will fade out. People that are new to this game do not see that this game requires one to be in it for the long haul.

However, I do think that certain gaming channels were big back then, but you are right it more saturated than ever considering how easy it is for someone to stream and make YouTube videos. I might have a different perspective to the gaming culture in 2013 as my husband was almost a pro for a FPS game and gaming has always been present in my life. But yes, AC had a smaller fanbase back then but as someone who knows about the glitch that profited more back then compared to now, with little risks involved, I cannot help but laugh about the risk vs reward regarding this duping hype.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 9, 2020)

I remember when I first joined this site, I saw a rule that forbids selling duped or hacked items on this site. Even before I started trading on this site. The whole purpose was to reduce the negative impact cheating has done in ACNL. While most sites wouldn’t mind items obtained illegitimately, TBT is trying to make the economy fair. I remember back when ACNL was the most recent game, the IGB to TBT exchange rate was increasing out of control. Although the collectible craze was the main reason behind the hikes, duping was a catalyst, even when it was forbidden on TBT. The fact that it was allowed other places has affected it everywhere, even on TBT.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (May 9, 2020)

I'm thankful I got lucky and got the one lucky cat I wanted and the color (white) via my own Guillver. RIP to the people who paid a ton for the dupes ones.

On the brightside, the more people that know this, the better off they will be in general. Because if you're still willing to risk buying it, you will at least have the knowledge that it could very well be duped and not have to pay atrocious amounts of tickets or bells for it.


----------



## cheezu (May 9, 2020)

I have a bigger problem with a grown-ass man advertising methods that could potentially corrupt people's save data especially when most of his audience are kids who look up to him.
I just think that it's really irresponsible.
Yes, he does say that you could risk losing your items but also mentions right after "but if you follow my steps exactly, you'll get it right and have nothing to worry about" or something along those lines.
I don't think a YouTuber who actually calls himself an Animal Crossing fan should be promoting methods of potentially ruining one's game.


----------



## h1pst4r (May 9, 2020)

AC and duplication go hand in hand every game. I don't think it's particularly great people are selling these items in the market, but the huge quantity of these dupes probably has to do with how popular the game is right now. I think when the hype dies down the community will probably go back to giving out these kinds of items for free (like near the tail end of ACNL with the crowns. It's always crowns, lol).


----------



## mayortiffany (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> well fam tbt is useless now cri



This is kind of out of the scope of this thread, but I'd argue that for many users, TBT has always been useless. Its only value is for collectibles, which many people certainly enjoy! I'm just unsure of their popularity. I did notice that back in New Leaf, many more sellers/traders would take TBT in exchange for goods, but I've come across very few people who are willing to do that nowadays. Most people, myself included, prefer to either trade for items, IGB, or NMT.

If there is a silver lining to this dupe, at least it only affects items of a certain size, not all items. We also know what the most popular are (katanas and lucky cats), so it's easier for people to protect themselves in that they can know to avoid looking for these through the trade market for the time being.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

mayortiffany said:


> This is kind of out of the scope of this thread, but I'd argue that for many users, TBT has always been useless. Its only value is for collectibles, which many people certainly enjoy! I'm just unsure of their popularity. I did notice that back in New Leaf, many more sellers/traders would take TBT in exchange for goods, but I've come across very few people who are willing to do that nowadays. Most people, myself included, prefer to either trade for items, IGB, or NMT.
> 
> If there is a silver lining to this dupe, at least it only affects items of a certain size, not all items. We also know what the most popular are (katanas and lucky cats), so it's easier for people to protect themselves in that they can know to avoid looking for these through the trade market for the time being.


(i meant the website but that works too)


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> I think you will be able to keep it - you should be more worried about the item itself being glitched and hope the next patch (which presumably will fix this dupe glitch) will ensure it isn't glitched. I've not seen any reports about glitches from the duped items themselves but that's probably because the majority of people I know have been aware and and not bought anything potentially duped


The item functions perfectly normally to my knowledge and also looks okay, so I'm hoping that it isn't in any way. Thanks for your input! I hope this all blows over soon. People be stressed!!


----------



## Katie1313 (May 9, 2020)

I will say the one thing I hate most in these replies, are the real fans and "fake fans." The beauty of Animal Crossing is that you can play it however you want. You wanna play it every day for next few years and never time travel? Perfectly fine! You don't have much time on your hands especially with life and you want to get as much done during the free time you have and time travel and move onto the rest of your backlog? Perfectly fine. It's a game, you can play it however you want. Just because people don't want to spend years and year playing it like some of us do, doesn't mean they're not real fans. And I'm saying this as someone who has thousands of hours on New Leaf, and played it almost if not every day for a year or two. I feel like it's incredibly unfair and insulting to some of the newer fans who just don't have a lot of time on their hands. If said people want to use glitches to their advantage, just let them be. It's all going to blow over and get patched out soon enough anyhow.


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

While I don't give two craps about the economy (crash and burn, please), this is a problem because it is potential game breaking. At first you may think this is "good" because the dupers could have their saves screwed up and that would be karma, but think about the thousands of people who will try this and will give duped items away on forums or to their friends without saying they're cloned items.


----------



## Kurb (May 9, 2020)

I'll be honest here. I did the first dupe glitch. But i never sold my items to others acting they were genuine. Abdallah is literally saying "oh you might damage your save BUT if you listen to me you won't". Especially towards an audience of kids who have peanut sized brains lemon


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> one of my friends was playing in the southern hemisphere at night so i decided to go to their town to do some rare beetle farming and let me tell you, the 2 hours i was there, not 1 spawned, not even a goliath. i was so disappointed, perhaps they’ll increase spawn rate at some point?


Big money beetles won't be available here in the south until November.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

Katie1313 said:


> I will say the one thing I hate most in these replies, are the real fans and "fake fans." The beauty of Animal Crossing is that you can play it however you want. You wanna play it every day for next few years and never time travel? Perfectly fine! You don't have much time on your hands especially with life and you want to get as much done during the free time you have and time travel and move onto the rest of your backlog? Perfectly fine. It's a game, you can play it however you want. Just because people don't want to spend years and year playing it like some of us do, doesn't mean they're not real fans. And I'm saying this as someone who has thousands of hours on New Leaf, and played it almost if not every day for a year or two. I feel like it's incredibly unfair and insulting to some of the newer fans who just don't have a lot of time on their hands. If said people want to use glitches to their advantage, just let them be. It's all going to blow over and get patched out soon enough anyhow.


I think that the big problem with this is that there's people who try to play the game while trying to avoid coming into contact with these duplicated items. To some extent, that is impossible, given how interconnected things are (e.g. people trade on multiple sites), but that doesn't mean that people should have to accept that duping is a big thing in online trading in order to participate in it, especially when it has the potential to corrupt your entire save file, as some people have noted.


----------



## aetherene (May 9, 2020)

I'm going to be honest as well. I did the second dupe glitch; not to sell the katanas I duped online but because I was hurting for some bells after a dumb TTing accident on my part. Thankfully, I didn't do it extensively because it would have required getting a full inventory 9 times, which I didn't have the patience for. I can say that I sold all of the duped katanas and my save is still fine, but my main room has some funky after-effects thanks to it.

I definitely will say that everyone should handle with care with the duped items and if someone wants to do it themselves.


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'll be honest here. I did the first dupe glitch. But i never sold my items to others acting they were genuine. Abdallah is literally saying "oh you might damage your save BUT if you listen to me you won't". Especially towards an audience of kids who have peanut sized brains lemon


TBH, I'm usually impartial to AC channels but when he said that really twisted my stomach. Swiping the risk of ruining the save under the rug? Really? Can't you just say it outright that it CAN hurt your save? Also, glitches are unpredictable. Not everyone is an expert to being cautious when it comes to literally messing with glitches and how to reverse it. People assume as if glitches are a controllable thing. No it isn't. It's corrupted and could spread if you toy with it even further. MissingNo (BadEgg ver.) from Pokemon should be the most shining example about the risk and dangers of meddling with glitches.

It's really not (just) about the economy. It's about how it can destroy/softbrick your game.

Then again, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## celesludenberg (May 9, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I'm going to be honest as well. I did the second dupe glitch; not to sell the katanas I duped online but because I was hurting for some bells after a dumb TTing accident on my part. Thankfully, I didn't do it extensively because it would have required getting a full inventory 9 times, which I didn't have the patience for. I can say that I sold all of the duped katanas and my save is still fine, but my main room has some funky after-effects thanks to it.
> 
> I definitely will say that everyone should handle with care with the duped items and if someone wants to do it themselves.


This is where I am at too. Glad to see someone else is in the same situation. I mean, it’s not a good situation but I meant I am glad I am not alone haha! I sold all of mine (to nooks) as well and only ever did it once but still worry about it. It was an interesting thing to try but I didn’t feel it was worth it to do in the end and stopped. I placed a bunch of furniture in the room I tried it in and it seems okay so far.


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 9, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Man, it's AbdallahSmash at it again.
> He also did a whole elaborate tutorial on the first cloning glitch.
> I actually used to really like him before but he's starting to rub me the wrong way big time since he started playing NH.


I feel the same way.


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

I was negotiating a purchase of stacks of fish bait earlier today here on TBT, but honestly, I don't feel comfortable buying these anymore.


----------



## Red Cat (May 9, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> I'm thankful I got lucky and got the one lucky cat I wanted and the color (white) via my own Guillver. RIP to the people who paid a ton for the dupes ones.
> 
> On the brightside, the more people that know this, the better off they will be in general. Because if you're still willing to risk buying it, you will at least have the knowledge that it could very well be duped and not have to pay atrocious amounts of tickets or bells for it.


I got super lucky with the RNG too and got a black lucky cat for my first Gulliver item, but that makes me think about how ridiculously difficult the devs made it to obtain those and other popular items. Gulliver shows up once in a blue moon and then you get a completely random item from him after you go through the effort to find all and even if you do get a lucky cat, it's not even orderable as they were in the previous games. *It's no wonder people look for ways to cheat when it's so freaking hard to get stuff legitimately. *The devs basically dig their own graves on this. People will usually try to obtain things normally when those things can be obtained normally because it's a lot more fun and rewarding to do it that way than to trade, TT, or "cheat", but we're not insane and will resort to obtaining or buying illegitimate items if it's excessively grindy to obtain them legitimately. The ACNH economy is broken already and will remain that way as long as popular items are so scarce and/or expensive to obtain legitimately. If every item in the game were orderable, people would stop shelling out IGB and NMT for everything and actually make 1-for-1 trades. That would honestly be the most effective way to shut down duping and hacking items. Otherwise, we'll just have people keep looking for new ways to make unorderable items "orderable" as has always been done throughout the history of AC.


----------



## aetherene (May 9, 2020)

celesludenberg said:


> This is where I am at too. Glad to see someone else is in the same situation. I mean, it’s not a good situation but I meant I am glad I am not alone haha! I sold all of mine (to nooks) as well and only ever did it once but still worry about it. It was an interesting thing to try but I didn’t feel it was worth it to do in the end and stopped. I placed a bunch of furniture in the room I tried it in and it seems okay so far.



I definitely think there are some phantom spots where if I put an item down on them, they can't be picked up unless you're in the room editor. Otherwise, my room feels okay too.

But yeah, with the katanas selling for 2.5k in Nooks, definitely not worth it. I didn't have the TVs, which I think sell for more, but I don't think that I will try it again even if I get one of those.


----------



## celesludenberg (May 9, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I definitely think there are some phantom spots where if I put an item down on them, they can't be picked up unless you're in the room editor. Otherwise, my room feels okay too.
> 
> But yeah, with the katanas selling for 2.5k in Nooks, definitely not worth it. I didn't have the TVs, which I think sell for more, but I don't think that I will try it again even if I get one of those.


Oh lol yeah I just checked and I have a phantom spot now. Well that kinda sucks. Hopefully Nintendo fixes it but I guess I’m not super bothered since a) I can still use room editor and b) this was my own doing anyway.


----------



## naranjita (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Indeed. A research is a must if you do exploits and glitches (esp. if it's as risky as this or the multiplayer bug right now). I don't do exploits but I do value protection for my customers and for myself so I research any risks and glitches to warn them if we trade. I'm mainly a trader in AC since New Leaf but I've been doing research as well on increasing safety for trading since I don't want to lose potential trading partners.
> 
> I'm not gonna laugh at them but they deserve to be criticized for being tempted with this, yes, it's inevitable but it's called a "_glitch_" for a reason. It's a double-edged sword. While, yes, you may benefit from it but consequences are there as well.
> 
> If you're willing to do exploits/glitches, you must be prepared for it's future consequences. Whether if it's a nerf, deletion of items or save data corruption.


are there really any documented cases of someone bricking their switch or corrupting their save from duping? because I've been looking at the ACNH discord server (the one that AbdallahSmash mentions in his video), and I can't find anything to that effect. people in the server have asked several times whether the duping glitch can affect your save or brick your console, and the response every time is a resounding no. and there's an entire channel in the server dedicated to glitches, so you'd think if people were ruining their saves or their consoles from doing this glitch they'd be talking about it. 

don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to encourage people to dupe. I've never duped an item, and the fact that this glitch can seemingly mess up your rooms is enough to make me stay away from it entirely. but I don't think fearmongering or spreading hoaxes is the right way to combat these glitches. if you have any information about people's games actually being ruined from this, then I apologize for making assumptions. it's just that I haven't found evidence of this happening from my own research.


----------



## KeatAlex (May 9, 2020)

I managed to pull the glitch off, for personal reasons bc I've asked for help here to find Dollies and no one seemed to have any, now I have an ARMY! 
But I agree I wouldn't sell anything. Plus who, besides me, is obsessed with Dollies anyway haha.


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

naranjita said:


> are there really any documented cases of someone bricking their switch or corrupting their save from duping? because I've been looking at the ACNH discord server (the one that AbdallahSmash mentions in his video), and I can't find anything to that effect. people in the server have asked several times whether the duping glitch can affect your save or brick your console, and the response every time is a resounding no. and there's an entire channel in the server dedicated to glitches, so you'd think if people were ruining their saves or their consoles from doing this glitch they'd be talking about it.
> 
> don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to encourage people to dupe. I've never duped an item, and the fact that this glitch can seemingly mess up your rooms is enough to make me stay away from it entirely. but I don't think fearmongering or spreading hoaxes is the right way to combat these glitches. if you have any information about people's games actually being ruined from this, then I apologize for making assumptions. it's just that I haven't found evidence of this happening from my own research.



Have you read the posts above? The save is causing phantom items that makes the room that they used funky/weird right now. I'm saying it could corrupt because if you can get your save file wiped out just for going on multiplayer, this CAN too cause this error. If you want any idea of what I'm talking about, it's *here*.

I'm speaking through experience. I've played with all kinds of glitches in a LOT of games. It's the only reason why I'm *very* vocal at telling people to reconsider. It's easy to say I'm fearmongering but I'm still going to be firm about this. ACNH has no way to backup saves. If you're willing to proceed, I can't exactly stop anyone but to make it clear it's going to be on YOU if the save is damaged.

To be more clear: The dupe glitch causes several items to spawn but there are half-existing half-nonexisting dupes (called ghost items), the game will NOT recognize the items so it can be looked over by the storage/room editor. You can notice it if you're unable to put items on tables in that specific cell. Going in and out will not spawn it until you know what it wants (to make the game acknowledge it). Until you do, you will have bugged cells that you can't do anything with. It's a small "consequence" but knowing how half-processed flags work, it could possibly spread.

Abdallah shows you can put it back in but if you keep doing it over and over again, the game will start to get confused with it and bugged cells will get more obvious.

Unlike the crowns, this is has negative effects that isn't economy-related.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

I haven't been able to read this entire thread but, is it just placeable items or can NMT be duped too now?


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> I haven't been able to read this entire thread but, is it just placeable items or can NMT be duped too now?


I doubt it. This glitch is kinda more specific. You can't dupe DIYs, Clothing, Flowers etc.
Only furniture. Thank god though. I'm already suffering from buying items... (SCREAMS @ MUSH DIYs)


----------



## naranjita (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Have you read the posts above? The save is causing phantom items that makes the room that they used funky/weird right now. I'm saying it could corrupt because if you can get your save file wiped out just for going on multiplayer, this CAN too cause this error. If you want any idea of what I'm talking about, it's *here*.
> 
> I'm speaking through experience. I've played with all kinds of glitches in a LOT of games. It's the only reason why I'm *very* vocal at telling people to reconsider. It's easy to say I'm fearmongering but I'm still going to be firm about this. ACNH has no way to backup saves. If you're willing to proceed, I can't exactly stop anyone but to make it clear it's going to be on YOU if the save is damaged.
> 
> ...


yes, I know people's rooms are going funky, I acknowledged that in my post and said it was reason enough to keep me from the dupe altogether. I'm asking if there are any documented examples of this specific glitch (which has nothing to do with the - glitch) causing damaged saves or bricking Switches. if there aren't, that is fearmongering. I understand telling people that exploiting glitches can be dangerous if you don't know exactly what you're doing (and if you're just replicating a video you saw on YouTube, then you _definitely _don't know what you're doing), but there's no need to tell people that replicating this glitch will eventually kill their saves because we have no evidence of this.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I doubt it. This glitch is kinda more specific. You can't dupe DIYs, Clothing, Flowers etc.
> Only furniture. Thank god though. I'm already suffering from buying items... (SCREAMS @ MUSH DIYs)


oh thank god, I'm worried its only a matter of time before someone finds a dupe for NMT though ;-;


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

naranjita said:


> yes, I know people's rooms are going funky, I acknowledged that in my post and said it was reason enough to keep me from the dupe altogether. I'm asking if there are any documented examples of this specific glitch (which has nothing to do with the - glitch) causing damaged saves or bricking Switches. if there aren't, that is fearmongering. I understand telling people that exploiting glitches can be dangerous if you don't know exactly what you're doing (and if you're just replicating a video you sawa on YouTube, then you _definitely _don't know what you're doing), but there's no need to tell people that replicating this glitch will eventually kill their saves because we have no evidence of this.



The fact that it's _*possible*_ shouldn't be ignored though. I never said it will kill your Switch? I said it could cause a softlock (the room being completely unusable because of bugged cells) or save data corruption. All of it is only exclusive to ACNH. It's a natural response to glitch abuse. I think you're misreading what I said. Also, if multiple duping can cause multiple bugged cells that means it does spread. I understand people being "afraid" of the consequences of duping but I'm merely stating one of the possibilities if you ever try it.

I'm really confused with what you're trying to say to me? (I mean, besides the "fearmongering" point.) Also, the glitch is recently discovered so I can't provide you proof when it just came out to the public. All I can say is it's very unpredictable and could actually hurt your save. That's all.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> oh thank god, I'm worried its only a matter of time before someone finds a dupe for NMT though ;-;


I'm not particularly worried about dupe glitches as long as they're patched in a timely manner.

If they aren't patched though, I think we'll see major shifts in the economy.


----------



## PugLovex (May 9, 2020)

Raz said:


> Big money beetles won't be available here in the south until November.


must’ve been why, maybe i’ll try tt myself to around july in northern hemisphere


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2020)

Larimar said:


> I dont know anything about this youtuber other than his Yokai watch content but I think insulting him over this video over a video game, where he explicitly stated in the beginning that hes NOT promoting wrecking the economy, isnt very fair. Of course you still got the issue of bringing more exposure to it, thus more people are likely to do it, which I understand people being upset at :O not saying you're not allowed to dislike him, but people are calling him "not a true ac fan" or whatever and I dont think theres any excuse for that.



He doesn't care about any of that.

He mentions that disclaimer ONCE. Then proceeds to mention how this glitch is 100% safe and to do it before Nintendo patches it.

He wants views, pure and simple.


----------



## Karmahri (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> God I kind of hope not, I respect only tagback because Abdallah is just gonna ruin the economy. Used to like Abdallah but NOPE
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020
> 
> ...


Hey guys im kinda new to the Animal Crossing "economy" thing. Can somebody explain why its a bad thing for a mass amount of "rare" items? I saw a Katana going for like 40 nmt a couple of weeks ago and couldn't afford it and now I bought one for 1 nmt. I'm not condoning duping but wouldn't this bring down inflation or something?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> Hey guys im kinda new to the Animal Crossing "economy" thing. Can somebody explain why its a bad thing for a mass amount of "rare" items? I saw a Katana going for like 40 nmt a couple of weeks ago and couldn't afford it and now I bought one for 1 nmt. I'm not condoning duping but wouldn't this bring down inflation or something?


You don't understand, the glitch is really dangerous and can cause all sorts of problems, plus the people with REAL katanas now have something worth dirt.


----------



## Red Cat (May 9, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> Hey guys im kinda new to the Animal Crossing "economy" thing. Can somebody explain why its a bad thing for a mass amount of "rare" items? I saw a Katana going for like 40 nmt a couple of weeks ago and couldn't afford it and now I bought one for 1 nmt. I'm not condoning duping but wouldn't this bring down inflation or something?


Inflation / deflation is beneficial for some people and harmful for others depending on what you're trying to buy and sell and how you play the game. People who have less buying / selling power due to others duping are the most likely to complain about duping.

I personally think the devs trying to promote an AC "economy" by increasing the scarcity of desired items / villagers is bad for the game as a whole because it turns an otherwise very chill game into a competitive and cutthroat marketplace with winners and losers which turns AC players against each other.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Is it bad that I want people to discover a glitch that dupes nmt and does nothing to your save?


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2020)

Raz said:


> Big money beetles won't be available here in the south until November.



Even when they do I wouldn't hold your breath. I've spent at least 20 hours at night in July/August and have found 2 Goliath beetles, 1 Giraffe stag, and none of the other expensive beetles. Granted I wasn't looking for them, but I made it a point to walk slowly around trees in case one appeared. I also found 2 Cicada shells which have the same spawn rate, but only worth 10 bells.

Their spawn rates are less than or equal to the Scorpions/Tarantulas spawn rates.

https://wuffs.org/acnh/insects120.html

Although I suppose you could make an orchard for the sole purpose of spawning tree insects, I am currently changing mine to be spaced wider. When trees are too close or hidden, insects don't spawn on them.


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

Bioness said:


> He doesn't care about any of that.
> 
> He mentions that disclaimer ONCE. Then proceeds to mention how this glitch is 100% safe and to do it before Nintendo patches it.
> 
> He wants views, pure and simple.


He's just a parasite at this point, in relation to the AC community. Other YouTubers are doing the same thing. 

Unfortunately, YouTubers have been harmful for the whole gaming community for years.


----------



## jiojiop (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Have you read the posts above? The save is causing phantom items that makes the room that they used funky/weird right now. I'm saying it could corrupt because if you can get your save file wiped out just for going on multiplayer, this CAN too cause this error. If you want any idea of what I'm talking about, it's *here*.
> 
> I'm speaking through experience. I've played with all kinds of glitches in a LOT of games. It's the only reason why I'm *very* vocal at telling people to reconsider. It's easy to say I'm fearmongering but I'm still going to be firm about this. ACNH has no way to backup saves. If you're willing to proceed, I can't exactly stop anyone but to make it clear it's going to be on YOU if the save is damaged.
> 
> ...



I saw another video where you can unglitch the squares in the room by putting the table on top of those squares, leaving the room and coming back. They'll reappear on top of the table.

People should make sure to clean up any invisible objects after performing the glitch because we don't know what would happen with a patch for this dupe glitch. For example, they could remain permanently stuck like that if you don't clean up.


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I knew about it but was very vague about it (like calling it "certain conditions") tbh, I don't feel like aiding dupers (sorry if it's mean) so I left that out.

And that too. If you fail to clean it up...exactly. I shudder of the thought.


----------



## starlightsong (May 9, 2020)

Raz said:


> I was negotiating a purchase of stacks of fish bait earlier today here on TBT, but honestly, I don't feel comfortable buying these anymore.


Can fish bait be duped? I thought you can only drop them and that this glitch also only works on placeable items—which I know was the case with the first dupe glitch, and I feel like if dropped items could ever be duped everyone would be duping tons of NMTs—but maybe I’m wrong here somewhere.


----------



## jiojiop (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest with you, I don't really understand the hostility in this thread to dupers. I mean I can understand the criticism you and others made about the youtubers that they didn't give proper disclosure to their young and impressionable audience of the glitches it could cause and the risks.

But really, I don't want people to be "punished" for duping by their rooms or towns that they put 180+ hours into getting messed up. I think a lot of people do it just to see if they can, out of curiosity, not for any profit.


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Can fish bait be duped? I thought you can only drop them and that this glitch also only works on placeable items—which I know was the case with the first dupe glitch, and I feel like if dropped items could ever be duped everyone would be duping tons of NMTs—but maybe I’m wrong here somewhere.


I don't know because I didn't look at how exactly the glitch works. I remember people saying the first duping glitch only worked with placeable items, but I'm not sure if it's still the case this time. As fish bait is a 1x1 item, and I don't have confirmation on how exactly the glitch works, I'm halting and avoiding trades.


----------



## naranjita (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> The fact that it's _*possible*_ shouldn't be ignored though. I never said it will kill your Switch? I said it could cause a softlock (the room being completely unusable because of bugged cells) or save data corruption. All of it is only exclusive to ACNH. It's a natural response to glitch abuse. I think you're misreading what I said. Also, if multiple duping can cause multiple bugged cells that means it does spread. I understand people being "afraid" of the consequences of duping but I'm merely stating one of the possibilities if you ever try it.
> 
> I'm really confused with what you're trying to say to me? (I mean, besides the "fearmongering" point.) Also, the glitch is recently discovered so I can't provide you proof when it just came out to the public. All I can say is it's very unpredictable and could actually hurt your save. That's all.


you said "brick", so I assumed you meant it could brick the Switch. again, you say the glitch may cause save data corruption, but there's no evidence pointing to that. there are plenty of documented cases of people duping items and zero documented cases of people losing their saves because of it. that's what I mean by fearmongering. there's no need to appeal to fear to convince people not to dupe. the fact that duping and then trading the duped items online is unfair to other users should be enough to convince people not to dupe.

I guess that's what bothers me about the fearmongering, really, the fact that we need to threaten people with save data corruption to stop them from abusing glitches that could give them an unfair advantage. that shouldn't be necessary. the fact that it's unfair to other users should be reason enough not to do it.


Unhappyhome said:


> You don't understand, the glitch is really dangerous and can cause all sorts of problems, plus the people with REAL katanas now have something worth dirt.


again, there's no evidence whatsoever that this glitch is dangerous at all.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

naranjita said:


> you said "brick", so I assumed you meant it could brick the Switch. again, you say the glitch may cause save data corruption, but there's no evidence pointing to that. there are plenty of documented cases of people duping items and zero documented cases of people losing their saves because of it. that's what I mean by fearmongering. there's no need to appeal to fear to convince people not to dupe. the fact that duping and then trading the duped items online is unfair to other users should be enough to convince people not to dupe.
> 
> again, there's no evidence whatsoever that this glitch is dangerous at all.


not trying to be rude but if you want to (possibly) bug your game you're free to by my rules.


----------



## starlightsong (May 9, 2020)

Raz said:


> I don't know because I didn't look at how exactly the glitch works. I remember people saying the first duping glitch only worked with placeable items, but I'm not sure if it's still the case this time. As fish bait is a 1x1 item, and I don't have confirmation on how exactly the glitch works, I'm halting and avoiding trades.


Ahh, gotcha, that’s understandable, then! I’m not 100% sure either so I get wanting to be careful for now.


----------



## naranjita (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> not trying to be rude but if you want to (possibly) bug your game you're free to by my rules.


I don't know how you could possibly reach the conclusion that I wanted to use the glitch from a post where I heavily condemn it but ok lol


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> To be honest with you, I don't really understand the hostility in this thread to dupers. I mean I can understand the criticism you and others made about the youtubers that they didn't give proper disclosure to their young and impressionable audience of the glitches it could cause and the risks.
> 
> But really, I don't want people to be "punished" for duping by their rooms or towns that they put 180+ hours into getting messed up. I think a lot of people do it just to see if they can, out of curiosity, not for any profit.



It's probably because people should really learn of the consequences and majority who tend to dabble on these are for profit. If they can put that effort to mass duplicate items, they should put the same effort of researching of preventing possible severe drawbacks of that. Maybe that's just me. You're right though. they shouldn't be "punished" for it but I can't exactly sympathize with them. (Sorry to those who are mainly curious. The majority are just taking advantage of people who are still not aware of it and charging these unaware people with godawful high prices. I really can't sit with that at all.)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I don't know how you could possibly reach the conclusion that I wanted to use the glitch from a post where I heavily condemn it but ok lol


Oh, sorry, I assumed you wanted to use it since you defended it a bit. Apologies


----------



## naranjita (May 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Oh, sorry, I assumed you wanted to use it since you defended it a bit. Apologies


I didn't defend it at all. I did the opposite. I said that duping items and then inserting those items in the economy is unfair to other players. like, I explicitly said that.

saying that we don't have evidence that the glitch can ruin your save data isn't "defending" the glitch, it's just the truth. and I get that it's reassuring to think that people who take advantage of programming oversights and who scam other players will get retribution in the form of a save corruption, but that's often not the case.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> It's probably because people should really learn of the consequences and majority who tend to dabble on these are for profit. If they can put that effort to mass duplicate items, they should put the same effort of researching of preventing possible severe drawbacks of that. Maybe that's just me. You're right though. they shouldn't be "punished" for it but I can't exactly sympathize with them. (Sorry to those who are mainly curious. The majority are just taking advantage of people who are still not aware of it and charging these unaware people with godawful high prices. I really can't sit with that at all.)


looked on nookazon just now, some listing are like 5 nmt for one and then we have a person that wants whitney and then someone selling one for 10 nmt, a few scammers

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



naranjita said:


> I didn't defend it at all. I did the opposite. I said that duping items and then inserting those items in the economy is unfair to other players. like, I explicitly said that.
> 
> saying that we don't have evidence that the glitch can ruin your save data isn't "defending" the glitch, it's just the truth. and I get that it's reassuring to think that people who take advantage of programming oversights and who scam other players will get retribution in the form of a save corruption, but that's often not the case.


true but it does help comfort dupers although you're right I should look more into what somebody says before commenting


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Ahh, gotcha, that’s understandable, then! I’m not 100% sure either so I get wanting to be careful for now.


That's exactly my stance. I feel like avoiding trades is the only thing I can do to protect myself and others.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

thread has existed for just 4 hours already has 9 pages


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

dang i thought this got patched a while ago :0


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

Someone can tell me if I'm wrong, but from what I'm seeing, the duping should not affect us as traders. Well, I guess it does in the sense of you worrying about getting items that weren't gained legitimately. (Sidenote: Honestly, probably a large amount of the NMTs out there in the trade market were hacked in and I see those openly traded.) But I don't think any items you obtain that was duped, whether you know it was or not, will cause any issues.

The bugs/glitches that can break your game that people like @*Dormire *are talking about affect the duper themselves. In the act of duping the item, they are causing invisible bugged items in their own house that aren't moveable and could potentially cause their save problems in the short or long term. Any items that were successfully duped and pickup-able should be treated by the game as a legitimate item. 

I am NOT condoning duping. I do not support it and don't do it. But what I'm saying is that you shouldn't be scared away from trading completely just because this exists. If you trade with trusted people, and especially avoid "deals" on expensive items like katanas, then your game should be fine.


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2020)

I've known about this for around a week or two, someone in our server sent us a video. I don't understand the whole "let people play the way they want" argument. I also don't get why it's ok to say that about TTing but not duping lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

xara said:


> dang i thought this got patched a while ago :0


It did. But either someone found a new method of doing it, or a new patch introduced a new bug that allowed people to dupe. Either way, not really a good look for Nintendo here.

As long as they roll out a patch for it quickly, everything should (probably) be fine. That being said, this bug has been known for at least two weeks according to some people here, so it's arguable as to whether Nintendo has reacted quickly, even if they were to roll out a patch right this second.


----------



## Chachamaru (May 9, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> * (Sidenote: Honestly, probably a large amount of the NMTs out there in the trade market were hacked in and I see those openly traded.)*


yes. This. There's been a save editor out for a long time now.


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

Zura said:


> I've known about this for around a week or two, someone in our server sent us a video. I don't understand the whole "let people play the way they want" argument. I also don't get why it's ok to say that about TTing but not duping lol


Because hypocrisy is a hell of a drug, and a large portion of the fanbase is addicted to it. There, I said it.


----------



## Neechan (May 9, 2020)

Eh, its too complicated, so I didn’t bother doing it, ain't effecting me in any way, how does one find these glitches, it blows my mind...


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

Zura said:


> I've known about this for around a week or two, someone in our server sent us a video. I don't understand the whole "let people play the way they want" argument. I also don't get why it's ok to say that about TTing but not duping lol



The difference is Nintendo themselves has directly said they don't see TTing as cheating. Duping is something Nintendo specifically does NOT like and sees as cheating. That's why they patched the last duping method out.


----------



## Chachamaru (May 9, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Eh, its too complicated, so I didn’t bother doing it, ain't effecting me in any way, how does one find these glitches, it blows my mind...


Ive always wondered the same! imagine being the first person to (im assuming) accidentally stumble upon it lol..

Side note- Wild world also had a duping glitch.


----------



## Lellyna (May 9, 2020)

Actually this duping method was in the previous animal crossing GameCube Version so not surprising it’s in this game lol


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> The difference is Nintendo themselves has directly said they don't see TTing as cheating. Duping is something Nintendo specifically does NOT like and sees as cheating. That's why they patched the last duping method out.



To add, duping actually is (_mostly_) used by malicious people and take advantage of people who are unaware of this in markets. Poor warning and disclaimer could terribly affect people who did one step wrong with duping. 

Also, unlike TTing, duping actually makes you spawn items in thin air while TTing only lets you reset the day and such. You have to actually put effort with TTing. Even me, who has amiibos, it's an effort to grind wood and stone for the DIY requests. I'm still dirt poor and an ugly island to deal with. Dupers won't have to worry with that since their method is "do-or-die", cashing on to some duplicated items with very dangerous risk of potentially getting their saves ruined.

Both are a type of exploit but the other is a lesser evil.


----------



## jiojiop (May 9, 2020)

Raz said:


> I don't know because I didn't look at how exactly the glitch works. I remember people saying the first duping glitch only worked with placeable items, but I'm not sure if it's still the case this time. As fish bait is a 1x1 item, and I don't have confirmation on how exactly the glitch works, I'm halting and avoiding trades.





starlightsong said:


> Ahh, gotcha, that’s understandable, then! I’m not 100% sure either so I get wanting to be careful for now.



I just tried it and it didn't work with bait. In fact, it actually deleted 9 baits out of my 10 stack. I reset obviously. I know it also doesn't work with clothing, diys, nmt, material, fruits, etc.

I think it requires furniture - stuff you can't walk through.


----------



## Tessie (May 9, 2020)

dang tbh i dupe but only to make the most out of my island so i can have more bells to build more infrastructure lol :< i dont do any trading whatsoever with anyone. i dont even care bout any villager except tutu who i already have.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

you know what earlier i was like "as long as ppl dont sell dupe items, its fine!" but now im just like, the new horizon economy is already in shambles, who cares, let it burn and fall! let those people get glitched rooms, it's their game! who cares! just don't buy items you know that could be duped! people have been talking about this for like a week, why do we even care? just warn player not to pay certain items that could be duped and warn ppl that the duping can glitch their rooms!
why is this a discussion that merits 10 pages of comments LOL like I feel like the point has been made, like why are we having moral discussions about animal crossing? at this point, it's just like....just avoid the dupers and warn people not to do it if they don't want a glitched room or possible save file corruption! 

it's just i personally do not see why people continue talking about this. it's not the same as time travel which is a more grey area in the realm of cheating, duping is downright a form of cheating, so like....we know this, why are we still giving it a "moral" discussion? LOL

btw i am not trying to start an argument, i just am tired of seeing this thread appearing on the front page, ya know? like what more is there to be said LOLOL


----------



## celesludenberg (May 9, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> you know what earlier i was like "as long as ppl dont sell dupe items, its fine!" but now im just like, the new horizon economy is already in shambles, who cares, let it burn and fall! let those people get glitched rooms, it's their game! who cares! just don't buy items you know that could be duped! people have been talking about this for like a week, why do we even care? just warn player not to pay certain items that could be duped and warn ppl that the duping can glitch their rooms!
> why is this a discussion that merits 10 pages of comments LOL like I feel like the point has been made, like why are we having moral discussions about animal crossing? at this point, it's just like....just avoid the dupers and warn people not to do it if they don't want a glitched room or possible save file corruption!
> 
> it's just i personally do not see why people continue talking about this. it's not the same as time travel which is a more grey area in the realm of cheating, duping is downright a form of cheating, so like....we know this, why are we still giving it a "moral" discussion? LOL
> ...


I agree that now that everyone knows to avoid buying lucky cats, katanas etc now there isn’t really anything left to discuss. Everyone has different opinions so trying to convince everyone either way is pointless now. People are aware it’s a thing, most people know to not do it now and if someone continues to do it and mess up their game that’s on them.


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> you know what earlier i was like "as long as ppl dont sell dupe items, its fine!" but now im just like, the new horizon economy is already in shambles, who cares, let it burn and fall! let those people get glitched rooms, it's their game! who cares! just don't buy items you know that could be duped! people have been talking about this for like a week, why do we even care? just warn player not to pay certain items that could be duped and warn ppl that the duping can glitch their rooms!
> why is this a discussion that merits 10 pages of comments LOL like I feel like the point has been made, like why are we having moral discussions about animal crossing? at this point, it's just like....just avoid the dupers and warn people not to do it if they don't want a glitched room or possible save file corruption!
> 
> it's just i personally do not see why people continue talking about this. it's not the same as time travel which is a more grey area in the realm of cheating, duping is downright a form of cheating, so like....we know this, why are we still giving it a "moral" discussion? LOL
> ...


TTing is not a grey area in the realm of cheating. It is cheating by definition, just like duping. The fact that it became an accepted practice within the community doesn't change what it is. 

One can argue it it's less harmful to the community than duping, and while I would agree that it is less harmful to the community than the current duping glitch (explicitly because said glitch can corrupt save data), both duping and TTing can harm the "economy" some people are so willing to protect; one by making items more available, decreasing their price as supply gets higher than the demand, and the other by making exclusive seasonal items available on the market way ahead of time, being sold for obscene amounts of money.

Notice that I don't care if you TT or dupe items, I just call both what they are: cheating, by definition of the word in gaming since the beginning.


----------



## derg_tested (May 10, 2020)

We have dabbled into morals in this thread, lets look at the other side of the coin.

Some items are not just rare, they are region locked or hacked in. Said items go for 200+ or are sold on ebay. The only way to get them is to actually go strictly against the TOS by hacking your device. Even said dupers are purists when it comes to that.

I helped people by duping handmade crowns and selling them for a reasonable price. This helped people out and most even bought multiple - for family and friends.

I am strictly against exploitation. Overcharging for nobtainable is my definition of exploitation. Most people can't or won't hack their switch, so if a method that's ironically more moral than the alternatives makes it possible for everyone to get the item, I'm actually for it.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 10, 2020)

i avoid trading aside from trading with my friends recently because it's hard to trust people, and in here, mostly DIY items or just turnips tbh.

while i think it's definitely bad that it's ruining the economy, i think it's a bit *extreme *that some of you are wishing people to have their saves corrupted by doing or trying this? i won't even wish that to my enemies. no matter how you spin it, it's nintendo's fault for overseeing this. anyone, literally ANYONE could have discovered this and would be surprised that they'll see a duplicated item in their house even when they are just redesigning furniture. do they deserve to suffer from nintendo's glitch? think about that.

the best we could do is just to warn people about this glitch, tell that it could potentially ruin their saved files, and avoid from trading potentially duped items. we are going nowhere talking about morals for PAGES about a game that is supposed to be relaxing and far from this conversation. "how do people even discover this?" it's actually fairly easy if you think about it. could happen just as when you're arranging furniture. from what was shared, it's actually scary to try this as things are floating around where it won't supposed to be.

of course people who are abusing this, sharing this on youtube for a wider audience, or selling their duped items should face some consequences, but that's a different topic. it should be reported for other reasons.


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 10, 2020)

I'm personally not against TTing or Duping, I don't really care what others do with their games. I will say this though; I hope people don't end up with glitched rooms etc., and I hope people don't lose their saves because that would suck.


----------



## DinoTown (May 10, 2020)

The problem with the "who cares as long as they don't bring it into the economy" is that the good portion of dupers are duping _specifically _to bring it into the economy. And as for wishing corruption onto those who attempt the glitch... for me, at least, it's less "wishing corruption on them" and more having an attitude of "here's what can happen if you do this, it's not fun, but you've been warned and I'm not exactly gonna stop you, if you get the bad stuff, it's your own fault, you knew what might happen before you did it".


----------



## cheezu (May 10, 2020)

Well, if you watch until the end of his video you will see this Lucky Cat he's got that's kind of changing colors - it looks very heavily glitched to me. He said he'd make a separate video on just this cat.
I'm not sure if that's related to this specific glitch or something else.
To me spreading info about glitches that COULD potentially harm one's save files is still dangerous - especially since Abdallah has got a large following.
I think the "invisible" item thing could be game-breaking and, if not done properly, you could potentially be unable to decorate your rooms.
This actually bothers me more than the economy at this point.


----------



## Misuzurin (May 10, 2020)

What's more concerning to me is that this post may have ten pages, but it also has 5 thousand views. What did you accomplish today has 50 pages and 10 thousand views. Let that sink in.


----------



## Loreley (May 10, 2020)

and we still have no cloud saves 
this is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## Lisha (May 10, 2020)

Yikes, the guy who made that video is being so rude to people voicing their concerns about this glitch. I really do hope that this is fixed soon because I saw a few people say that they've managed to glitch sections of their house now with items they can't pick up.  Surprised so many people are doing this, given how glitchy the game has been/despite the fact that we have no way to back up saves. Too risky, imo.


----------



## thundershot (May 10, 2020)

Boy I’m glad my AC group doesn’t charge each other for anything. We all help each other out. “Hey, does anyone have a black sofa?” “Check your mail”. “Anyone have the blue phone box?” “Ordered. I’ll mail it to you tomorrow after I get it.” We don’t have concerns over money... we just help each other out. Hell, I keep a fossil warehouse with 300 fossils that people donate so we can help everyone get their museums done.


----------



## Raz (May 10, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Well, if you watch until the end of his video you will see this Lucky Cat he's got that's kind of changing colors - it looks very heavily glitched to me. He said he'd make a separate video on just this cat.
> I'm not sure if that's related to this specific glitch or something else.
> To me spreading info about glitches that COULD potentially harm one's save files is still dangerous - especially since Abdallah has got a large following.
> I think the "invisible" item thing could be game-breaking and, if not done properly, you could potentially be unable to decorate your rooms.
> This actually bothers me more than the economy at this point.View attachment 256029


That's exactly my point. Look, I don't give a crap about the economy. I hate that people made it a thing in a game about sharing the common good within a community, and turned it into a capitalism simulator. 

If people make desirable items more easily available (and consequentially, more  accessible) either by TTing and/or duping, I don't see it as a bad thing at all, at least not until it can corrupt data and compromise other people's save files. This is the real problem with the duping cheat because there's no way of saying if an item was duped or not in most cases. People will buy or even receive these items as gifts without knowing they have a ticking time bomb in their hands.


----------



## derg_tested (May 10, 2020)

Raz said:


> That's exactly my point. Look, I don't give a crap about the economy. I hate that people made it a thing in a game about sharing the common good within a community, and turned it into a capitalism simulator.
> 
> If people make desirable items more easily available (and consequentially, more  accessible) either by TTing and/or duping, I don't see it as a bad thing at all, at least not until it can corrupt data and compromise other people's save files. This is the real problem with the duping cheat because there's no way of saying if an item was duped or not in most cases. People will buy or even receive these items as gifts without knowing they have a ticking time bomb in their hands.



This whole post implies save files have been corrupted, with the direct cause being the recieving of a legitemate (i.e. not glitched, camo cat) item. If you are for the making rare items accessible, you should take a look at real documented cases of this happening.
There are none showing possesion of such item makes the data not writable or readable thereafter, let alone some dormant state. Said items aren't glitched eggs in pokemon, they maintain the stats of the original item, said item which doesn't have any identifier either.


----------



## Tessie (May 10, 2020)

Lisha said:


> Yikes, the guy who made that video is being so rude to people voicing their concerns about this glitch. I really do hope that this is fixed soon because I saw a few people say that they've managed to glitch sections of their house now with items they can't pick up.  Surprised so many people are doing this, given how glitchy the game has been/despite the fact that we have no way to back up saves. Too risky, imo.



nah..i can always fix up areas that seem broken from duping. it is true sometimes you cannot pick up items but if you just go into the furnishing mode (dunno how its called) and just put them in your storage and back out its good as new.
i personally havent really dealt with any complications from duping (yet?)....if you move tables around and then exit and re-enter the room that makes the invisible items re-appear too and your room is good as new.
(again im only doing this to do more infrastructure on my island and increase my house. no trading whatsoever!)


----------



## Raz (May 10, 2020)

derg_tested said:


> This whole post implies save files have been corrupted, with the direct cause being the recieving of a legitemate (i.e. not glitched, camo cat) item. If you are for the making rare items accessible, you should take a look at real documented cases of this happening.
> *There are none showing possesion of such item makes the data not writable or readable thereafter, let alone some dormant state. Said items aren't glitched eggs in pokemon, they maintain the stats of the original item, said item which doesn't have any identifier either.*


If that were the case, people would end up with phantom items and void spots inside their houses. 

There was a duping glitch in NL. It didn't have any harmful side effect to anyone's game. And although I didn't use the glitch (I don't even know how they do the trick), j also don't have a problem with it. If the duping glitch in NH was harmless like it was in NL, I wouldn't be against it.


----------



## Mello (May 10, 2020)

I really couldn't care less if people dupe, TT, save edit to add items in or any other form of cheating. More items circulating in the game makes it easier for me to get what I want if I feel like it.

On another note...

People's save files aren't being damaged by *receiving* duped items; relax people. Receiving a duped item is registered no differently by the game than receiving a legitimate item. It's the same thing, same item identifier; nothing whatsoever is different in terms of the data.

Your save file can be damaged due to a number of things, but not duped or items put into the game by a save editor. Saves are being corrupted due to closing the game while loading/saving, multiplayer autosave issue desynchronization, and those who run CFW on their switches.

Lastly... 

Nintendo won't ban you for duping or receiving duped items.


----------



## Raz (May 10, 2020)

Mello said:


> I really couldn't care less if people dupe, TT, save edit to add items in or any other form of cheating. More items circulating in the game makes it easier for me to get what I want if I feel like it.
> 
> On another note...
> 
> ...


As you already know by my previous posts, I completely agree with your first paragraph. 

If the rest of your post is true, and this isn't different than what happened in NL, then the only people who need to worry about duping are those who are trying to "save" an economy that shouldn't even exist in the first place.


----------

